# EI dosing a daily waterchange



## weasel (2 May 2013)

At the minute im dosing a 140ltr tank as recomended with a slight diffference of a daily waterchange..
11ltr is changed per night an hour after the lights go out,ive also got a constant trickle of 4ltr per day,so you could say im changing 15ltr...
lighting is 75watt of t5 and medium bioload.8 hours a day..
Tank was fishless cycled,plants added when cycled..
Fish:
6 siamese algea eaters
5 neons
5 cherry barbs
2 glass cats
1 loach
2 otos
My question is should i just dose as normal without the 50% waterchange or do something different.


----------



## tim (4 May 2013)

Is there a reason for not doing the 50% water change ?


----------



## DrRob (4 May 2013)

Is the input from a top off tank or from something like an HMA filter? If the former then you could dose the incoming water.


----------



## weasel (4 May 2013)

Just dont like any debri in the filter,I couldnt leave a filter all week without emptying it..to much time for bacteria to multiply...

HMA filter? whats this..Its waterchanged from a tank side of filter that trickle fills during the day..


----------

